
Fixing Habits That Leach Productivity - TheRevisionist
https://therevisionist.org/reviews/fixing-habits-that-leach-productivity/
======
kayvansylvan
Good stuff. One thing I find helps my productivity is to take time to exercise
(run or lift weight on alternating days) in the middle of my workday. It's a
nice break and tends to spark creativity.

~~~
TheRevisionist
Absolutely! Exercise increases blood flow to the brain, and promotes
neurogenesis too! Meaning that your brain can learn much more easily in the
long run. I wrote a bit on neurogenesis here:

[https://therevisionist.org/bio-hacking/cognitive-
function/#H...](https://therevisionist.org/bio-hacking/cognitive-
function/#How_Neurogenesis_relates_to_Learning)

